# Trying to combine multiple large excel sheets into one power pivot table



## nmss18 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have 11 (separate) excel files (one for each month from Feb - Dec of 2011). Each file is about 30mb large. I want to combine them to utlize centrally to create pivot tables and charts and am trying to do this via power pivot.

While I successfully (not without pain) added  the file for for Feb to a power pivot table, I cannot figure out why I am having problems importing the file for March.

When I use the import tool I get the following error:

============================
Error Message:
============================
Unspecified error
----------------------------
Failed to connect to the server. Reason: Unspecified error
============================
Call Stack:
============================
   at System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnectionInternal..ctor(OleDbConnectionString constr, OleDbConnection connection)
   at System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnectionFactory.CreateConnection(DbConnectionOptions options, Object poolGroupProviderInfo, DbConnectionPool pool, DbConnection owningObject)
   at System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionFactory.CreateNonPooledConnection(DbConnection owningConnection, DbConnectionPoolGroup poolGroup)
   at System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionFactory.GetConnection(DbConnection owningConnection)
   at System.Data.ProviderBase.DbConnectionClosed.OpenConnection(DbConnection outerConnection, DbConnectionFactory connectionFactory)
   at System.Data.OleDb.OleDbConnection.Open()
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Modeler.Storage.RelationalDataSourceConnection.InitializeConnectionObject(String connectionIdentifier)
----------------------------
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Modeler.Storage.RelationalDataSourceConnection.InitializeConnectionObject(String connectionIdentifier)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Modeler.Storage.RelationalDataSourceConnection.Open(String& connectionIdentifier)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Modeler.Storage.RelationalDataSourceConnection.Open()
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Modeler.DataImportWizard.DataSourceBasic.TestConnection()
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Modeler.DataImportWizard.DataSourceBasic.ClickTestConnection(Object progressControl)
============================

Any assistance would be very appreciate.
Thank you,
Nathan


----------



## mrhopko (Feb 14, 2012)

Have you tried copying your tables one at a time to the clipboard and using 'paste append' in powerpivot?


----------



## powerpivotpro (Feb 15, 2012)

Nathan - are these text files?  And can you provide more detail on precisely what you mean by "when you use the import tool?"


----------



## nmss18 (Feb 16, 2012)

No, they are excel files. In the end, my SQL admin is giving me direct access to the DB so I can pull all the data I need directly into powerpivot.
Thanks for responding.


----------

